
Genomic analyses for age at menarche identify 389 GWAS hits - gwern
http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2016/09/23/076794
======
a_bonobo
Wow, these p-values are tiny! Fig 1 has heaps of SNPs at -log10 > 50, that's
crazy. Could be an effect of their relatively strange decision to use a simple
model for GWAS - they used a straightforward linear regression with a more
stringent p-value cutoff (P<5*10^-8), which I guess explains these
ridiculously tiny p-values. I wonder how the results would have looked like
with a more complex model (like an mixed linear model as implemented in GAPIT)
or with a different strategy to adjust for multiple testing (all of those
methods in PLINK)

------
kgc
I read the abstract but couldn't understand the conclusion other than that the
results for male and female were opposite. Can anyone explain?

------
jessriedel
Gwern, was there anything unusually interesting about age of menarche for
GWAS?

~~~
gwern
Oh yes. Age of menarche is boring on its own, but the BMI and cancer
correlations are interesting from an r/k selection perspective, and the tissue
enrichment is especially interesting - what's with that massive
overrepresentation of nervous system...? Well, it makes more sense when you
read this in conjunction with "Physical and neurobehavioral determinants of
reproductive onset and success"
[https://www.gwern.net/docs/genetics/correlation/2016-day.pdf](https://www.gwern.net/docs/genetics/correlation/2016-day.pdf)
, Day et al 2016a and "Shared genetic aetiology of puberty timing between
sexes and with health-related outcomes"
[http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms9842](http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms9842)
, Day et al 2015. These variants, directly or indirectly, seem to cause a
whole slew of risky behavioral changes.

